# Silencerco Omega 7.62



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone gotten their hands on one of these? Been looking around the Houston area but no dice. Some incoming but no eta at one shop.

Anyone know of a place around Houston that might have some inbound or in heir possession?

Thanks


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Silencershop in Austin is a good option.. They will ship it to you for free as well after your stamp comes back

http://www.silencershop.com/silencers/7-62mm-rifle/silencerco-omega-7-62.html

edit: Unless you just wanted to check one out in person before purchasing, then I haven't seen one.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

I had thought about them. I've been told wait times are in the 4mo time frame currently but I'll ask. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

The wait times seem to be improving. I got my last stamp back (SBR) in 5 months. Just before that was also 5 months for an integrally suppressed barrel. My first stamp a few years back took over 9 months.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Get Titanium. Steel is great but it will be heavy. After a while you will wish you had spent the extra...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Get Titanium. Steel is great but it will be heavy. After a while you will wish you had spent the extra...


and your point is?

The Omega does have titanium components.

and at 14.2oz is lighter than every 7.62mm can that I randomly checked on the SS website - including the Dead Air Sandman Ti.

I did a pre-order with a small dealer and got the Omega for about $750. Got a message yesterday that they had finally received their shipment and stamps will begin processing in the coming days. Now I have to wait for that...


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I recently purchased through Silencer Shop, and plan to do so again next week for a Thunder beast Ultra 9CB, my wait time was less than 4 months.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I bought 2 through Silencer Shop on 3/22, nothing yet.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> *and your point is?
> *
> The Omega does have titanium components.
> 
> ...


.

My point is to get a light weight can genius + I didn't mention any brands or any other specs.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

If you are going to be firing non stop, you might want to go with something other than all titanium. If you are going to be firing non stop and with a short barrel, some of the other metals might be better also. Ti is very light and I love mine but I went with a saker also because of the short barrel and it will handle any kind of rapid fire. My thunderbeast is a great can but not made for short barrels and or rapid, continuous fire.
And Silencer shop is a great place to buy from if you have a trust. Straight to the house. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Capitol Armory out of Austin is a great company to work with too. I'm at a little over 4 months waiting for a stamp on an SAS Arbiter. It's all titanium, weighs 12.x ounces and is rated up to a .300RUM and a 300BLK on a barrel as short as 8". The new ThunderBeast Ultras just started hitting the shelf. Their 7" version is only 9.7 ounces and rated up to .300WM. I held one at a local shop and it was just stupid light.... It felt fake like it was plastic or something haha. I think I'm going to have to get one. 

Nice thing about capitolarmory.com is their "Easy Pay". Breaks the price of the can and stamp down into 4 monthly payments but they submit your paperwork right away. It really does make it easier and more tempting to fork a grand over for a can. Haven't even got my first one in and I'm already thinking about getting a second one. Oh yeah, they usually beat SS by a few dollars too. SS does have a better selection though


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Another Option for you*

I used Silencer Shop for My first supressor and loved their help...

A guy I met stated that he used Spring Guns and Ammo for his supressor and they allowed him to come into the business and use his supressor at their on-site range while he was waiting for his tax stamp to arrive. Their prices were higher than Silencer Shop, but he got to use his while I was waiting the year for my tax stamp to return.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a year?

my first Form 4 took about 4 months on a trust.

hoping my second will go a bit faster.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*yep...*

I turned mine in a few months before the electronic forms began and when they halted mine still was not done.....


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

Shooters Depot in Corpus Christi has suppressors that have a carbon fiber body and stainless steel buffers and ends. I suggest you check them out, the shop is a unique place to visit and there are ample products that will take care of what you need.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Bone Cruncher said:


> Shooters Depot in Corpus Christi has suppressors that have a carbon fiber body and stainless steel buffers and ends.  I suggest you check them out, the shop is a unique place to visit and there are ample products that will take care of what you need.


Yes they're unique alright.
They have ripped off 100's of people for $1000's.
Do a search online for George Koumbis.
Check subguns.com & uzitalk.com

Here's one thread.
http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=6&f=17&t=208698

Those carbon fiber silencers are total junk.
Check silencertalk.com for more hoopla on the shooter depot clowns.





.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bass-Tracker said:


> Yes they're unique alright.
> They have ripped off 100's of people for $1000's.
> Do a search online for George Koumbis.
> Check subguns.com & uzitalk.com
> ...


Ouch. Seems like alot of us ARFcom guys are in here. Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

muney pit said:


> Ouch. Seems like alot of us ARFcom guys are in here. Sneaky sneaky.


I'm NOT an arfcom member or fan............just so you know.
Google reveals much about Shooters Depot if you look.

.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

silerncershop.com website shows they have them in stock. Not in Houston, as OP asked, but none the less they have them. BTW, I used silencershop.com for my purchase and was very easy transaction. They make it easy. Just got my stamp back a couple weeks ago and picked up my can from them. Took right at 4 months to get my stamp back.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Carbon fiber is only good for air rifles and maybe rimfires. Also if they thread the carbon tube as in the picture they have no idea what they are doing and you should run.


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> and your point is?
> 
> The Omega does have titanium components.
> 
> ...


Please share where you got the Omega for around $750


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dealer in Midland, TX. he was doing a "pre-purchase" at a discounted price.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

muney pit said:


> Ouch. Seems like alot of us ARFcom guys are in here. Sneaky sneaky.


I am one of them, or at least .87 of one.:dance:


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I am one of them, or at least .87 of one.:dance:


I knew there was a reason we got along. LoL


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

muney pit said:


> I knew there was a reason we got along. LoL


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Finally got my stamp (5 months) and picked up my Omega yesterday! I will post a report after I test it out.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

duckdaysofwinter said:


> Finally got my stamp (5 months) and picked up my Omega yesterday! I will post a report after I test it out.


Awesome!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats. Pics to please during the report.


----------

